# Buying advice?



## macaveli (Dec 26, 2006)

I am buying a USP 45. I would love any adice on the best way to buy in California? Where? Whats a good price? etc.. Its my first handgun. Thanks for any advice you might have.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

May wanna ask again in the California section of the site if you get no response here... Good luck. I'm down in Texas, so I can't help ya with that. Sorry.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's big trouble prices very across the US. California is one of the highes priced places in the country for guns. Wish we could help but can't. Good luck.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I am not completely up to date on California law but if I were you I would google CDNN. They give about the best price available on firearms. Write or call and ask if they send to Cali. On top of the guns being priced well, shipping is a flat rate of $10 so after that price you just need a ffl holder to do the transfer. Transfer price is usually around $20 or so. In case you don't know how this works you just get a copy of a gun stores FFl license and when you order the gun you give them this info. They ship the gun overnight to the dealer and then you pay a transfer fee to do the paperwork and have to gun put in your name. Hope this helps! The USP .45 is a great firearm! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## WSUXJer (Dec 27, 2006)

IIRC, CDNN won't ship to CA.


----------

